# lost art



## Dagrimmace (Aug 2, 2005)

hey...i hate to sound retarted, but is all the artwork from the site still...around...ya now?

cause i reformatted my PC, and a lot of my artwork that i backed up was corrupted, i was hoping i could pull them off the site when it comes back...if it comes back.

I dont mind waiting, im just curious if i can see my shyt again, as well as my favorites.


----------



## blade (Aug 2, 2005)

I've heard that there has been a full backup of the site on both the FA and AF sides.  However, don't quote me on it.


----------



## Suule (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes. FA has the database backup. But some of the artists wish to leave FA for various reasons.

AF claims they have the full database, but some people enraged by the situation in which the database would be ported without their knowledge withdraw their art from the porting to AF.


----------



## nobuyuki (Aug 2, 2005)

you can still have your account and submissions ported to AF however if you wish to move there by opting-in at the following thread:

http://forums.artfu.net/viewtopic.php?t=37

For the time being both jheryn and arc have backups of your stuff, so you don't have to worry about it being lost (yet!) :3


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Aug 2, 2005)

at least _one_ good news ...  :?


----------



## Janet Merai (Aug 3, 2005)

Can it be copied there rather than moved?


----------



## TehSean (Aug 3, 2005)

It will be copied there if you choose or have already chosen to opt-in.  

Otherwise, it will *not* appear on "Whatever ArtFu Will Be Re-Named Upon Launch."


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 5, 2005)

We know that the old art will be on the new page but what about our old watches, favs and comments?


----------



## TORA (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank the furry gods I saved my FA watchlist as an HTML, just in case that happens.  :roll:


----------



## Deneme (Aug 6, 2005)

TORA said:
			
		

> Thank the furry gods I saved my FA watchlist as an HTML, just in case that happens.  :roll:



o.o' i did not....nooooo..*kills himself*
and last thing i saw was a watchlist that has over 400< things to look and i went to somewhere to work before i save them ._. and i saw furaffinity down when i'm back (after 1,5 months) ..


----------

